# post a picture of yourself next to socionics physical description



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr.Blayz said:


> its ok duder, i dont know whether or not to buy any of this, but i figured if it were true it would be most fascinating so i decided to test it, and thanks much your dudeliness i am pretty awesome



Nice add on to the quote xD


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

@Mr.Blayz There's a lot of mixed opinion about the validity of VI. Some consider it useful; some only find certain parts useful and the rest BS; others may find it all BS. As a heads up, the site you linked isn't exactly very reputable in the socionics community.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> @_Mr.Blayz_ There's a lot of mixed opinion about the validity of VI. Some consider it useful; some only find certain parts useful and the rest BS; others may find it all BS. As a heads up, the site you linked isn't exactly very reputable in the socionics community.


could you do me a solid and give me a link to the better site


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Slider said:


> ISFjs often have a very characteristic facial expression that usually shows alertness and readiness to resist. Sometimes their regular facial expression may show dissatisfaction, a critical disposition or even anger. When ISFjs are thinking they may fix their eyes to an object or person for a long period. In these cases their eyes may show a look of bewilderment in reflection to the situation they are in. ISFjs can remain in the same position for a long time.
> ISFjs normally have slightly thick lips which they normally keep tightly together. Their facial structure is smooth, with a distinct lack of prominent or sharp cheek bones. ISFjs can have very slim and elongated figures as well as full figures with big, wide shoulders. Their clothes are always tidy and often strictly elegant with a touch of officially even when they are not at work.


You need a cape.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr.Blayz said:


> could you do me a solid and give me a link to the better site


For VI or for socionics in general?


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> For VI or for socionics in general?


both pretty pretty please


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr.Blayz said:


> both pretty pretty please


Socionics in the West is a good site. He addresses VI briefly but doesn't give it the weight that some other socionists do. It's hard to recommend a good VI site since I don't believe the practice has much merit.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> True enough.
> 
> I do think you are IEI, and that is hardly the point I am making. I am pointing out an inconsistency in your thinking -- the inconsistent application of skepticism depending on the putative conclusion. Were you not so adamant about your so-called skepticism in other discussions, enough so to feature in your signature the public message "oh look at me I am such a careful skeptic," I would not find this so ridiculous.


Oh, I just like the skeptic's creed, so I put it there. I don't have to be consistent, unsure if I could be even if I tried. Why are you taking it so seriously anyway?  whats your deal? Why so aggressive? What sentiments are lurking behind that logic I wonder. Are you even aware of what I'm aware of?

I might be IEI, you are correct. I don't know due to contamination through other variables such as depression. I don't remember how I was before dysthymia or how it will look after its gone if I can get rid of it, how much it has changed me or not.

IEI descriptions are still odd and full of flowery positive touchy-feely nonsense. I find it hard to accept, not that ESI is a better fit either, however Fi-Te makes sense in MBTI terms and I can't relinquish the need to make it work under both systems.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> Oh, I just like the skeptic's creed, so I put it there. I don't have to be consistent, unsure if I could be even if I tried.


Fair enough, I agree that you have no reason to be consistent or care what I say.



> Why are you taking it so seriously anyway?  whats your deal? Why so aggressive? What sentiments are lurking behind that logic I wonder. Are you even aware of what I'm aware of?


You make a lot of claims as to being a skeptic and sometimes you make carefully reasoned analyses of things. Quite a bit more often, you accept things -- including things that I have argued for -- entirely without reservation, making lots of specious, careless proclamations along the way as to the way things are. You also have a tendency to be argumentative, highly freely expressive, and somewhat self-centered in your non-control.

These things don't make you a bad person, and probably you are right in that I overreact to such nonsense (as do lots of people), but it is more like, when I see you make gigantic this-is-certain proclamations I roll my eyes and go "Oh it is FreeBeer again back to save us from ignorance.")

I also get the feeling that, in real life, you would be an overbearing, needy person.



> IEI descriptions are still odd and full of flowery positive touchy-feely nonsense. I find it hard to accept, not that ESI is a better fit either, however Fi-Te makes sense in MBTI terms and I can't relinquish the need to make it work under both systems.


*that*, apart from being not especially good practice (and you have said elsewhere that you consider yourself ISFP "mainly because of socionics" or some such so I don't know how much to make of it), is not my concern.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

ESTPs generally have either slim figures or firm and solid figures. Slim ESTps have slow and phlegmatic movements, giving the impression of calmness and self-confidence. Females often have a fragile appearance. Solid ESTps have free and flexible movements. When standing in one place they tend to wriggle rhythmically as if they have a slight electric current running through them.

Their eyebrows are often asymmetrical. When ESTps want to show their dissatisfaction they frown as if they are angry. Older ESTps often become puffy and swollen around the eyes. They also have a tendency to squint. Their noses are usually quite wide at the base and their jaws are also large and square. They may have thick, immobile lips, making their speech somewhat garbled.

ESTps rarely wear eye-catching clothes. They try to maintain a neutral style of clothes, steering away from fashion. Females prefer not to wear very bright or colourful clothing. Males have an inclination to official styles of clothing such as suits etc. ESTps generally prefer to remain in the shadows.

probably best picture to use:


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Personally find VI to be totally bogus but fuck it, I'll play along.

ESTps generally have either slim figures or firm and solid figures. Slim ESTps have slow and phlegmatic movements, giving the impression of calmness and self-confidence. Females often have a fragile appearance. Solid ESTps have free and flexible movements. When standing in one place they tend to wriggle rhythmically as if they have a slight electric current running through them. 
Their eyebrows are often asymmetrical. When ESTps want to show their dissatisfaction they frown as if they are angry. Older ESTps often become puffy and swollen around the eyes. They also have a tendency to squint. Their noses are usually quite wide at the base and their jaws are also large and square. They may have thick, immobile lips, making their speech somewhat garbled. 
ESTps rarely wear eye-catching clothes. They try to maintain a neutral style of clothes, steering away from fashion. Females prefer not to wear very bright or colourful clothing. Males have an inclination to official styles of clothing such as suits etc. ESTps generally prefer to remain in the shadows.

I might be LSI though but I think I might just be SLE -Ti

Myself and my LIE mother


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

> The cheeseburger personality type consists of a hamburger, additionally containing a slice of cheese. Additionally there may be other toppings and condiments, and the cheese may or may not be melted onto the patty.












Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ENTjs often have full lips and a characteristic salesman like smile. Their bone structures normally give them their square shape figures. Their faces too are often square in shape and the facial structure itself often has many small details. Their eyes are constantly darting about rarely remaining on one object for any period of time. ENTjs typically tend to have a bouncing gait. The more hyperactive they are the more noticeable this becomes. 
ENTjs like expensive, good quality clothes, however they can find it difficult to effectively combine their wardrobe. This is especially noticeable inENTj males. They are very attracted to bright colour combinations and may combine two or three styles together. However, their aesthetic understanding is not usually very well developed and therefore they may find difficult to work where aesthetics play an important role. ENTjs often wear the same clothes for long periods giving the impression that they have just come back from a long trip and haven't had time to change.

Oh look it's my face. I have full lips but type my face guys. I'm predicting that someone will say Ne-Fi.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Pavane said:


> ENTjs often have full lips and a characteristic salesman like smile. Their bone structures normally give them their square shape figures. Their faces too are often square in shape and the facial structure itself often has many small details. Their eyes are constantly darting about rarely remaining on one object for any period of time. ENTjs typically tend to have a bouncing gait. The more hyperactive they are the more noticeable this becomes.
> ENTjs like expensive, good quality clothes, however they can find it difficult to effectively combine their wardrobe. This is especially noticeable inENTj males. They are very attracted to bright colour combinations and may combine two or three styles together. However, their aesthetic understanding is not usually very well developed and therefore they may find difficult to work where aesthetics play an important role. ENTjs often wear the same clothes for long periods giving the impression that they have just come back from a long trip and haven't had time to change.
> 
> Oh look it's my face. I have full lips but type my face guys. I'm predicting that someone will say Ne-Fi.


How about Ni-Fe? 

(Why doesn't this smiley set have a smirk or a troll face?)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> How about Ni-Fe?


Was thinking this too. @Pavane you look like such an IEI.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> How about Ni-Fe?
> 
> (Why doesn't this smiley set have a smirk or a troll face?)


Is my smile not genuine enough for you? Are my eyes not sprightly enough?
That is not a penetrative stare that goes off into Ni drift, and I don't have a deadpan face that is characteristic of Fe-Ti users. In fact I can see that Fi warming thing that Fi doms and auxes express. And the Ne naive eyes are there sometimes too. With Si deflection. 

/half kidding

But Jungian physiognomy aside, I'd argue that I look more delta or alpha than beta or gamma. Largely because I look a lot like my mother who is an Ne-Si valuing type. And I have seen some Te-Si in her expressions and gestures. 

/chortling


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Kamishi said:


> Was thinking this too. @_Pavane_ you look like such an IEI.


Of course I look like an NF. This is not news to me. 
Might I add, your gaze is very locked on and to me says Se ego.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr.Blayz said:


> could you do me a solid and give me a link to the better site


have you see the vi section on 16T? Socionics - the16types.info - Visual Identification


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

> ISFjs often have a very characteristic facial expression that usually shows alertness and readiness to resist. Sometimes their regular facial expression may show dissatisfaction, a critical disposition or even anger. When ISFjs are thinking they may fix their eyes to an object or person for a long period. In these cases their eyes may show a look of bewilderment in reflection to the situation they are in. ISFjs can remain in the same position for a long time.
> ISFjs normally have slightly thick lips which they normally keep tightly together. Their facial structure is smooth, with a distinct lack of prominent or sharp cheek bones. ISFjs can have very slim and elongated figures as well as full figures with big, wide shoulders. Their clothes are always tidy and often strictly elegant with a touch of officially even when they are not at work.
> 
> ////////////////////////////////////////
> ...












Welp.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Pavane said:


> Is my smile not genuine enough for you? Are my eyes not sprightly enough?
> That is not a penetrative stare that goes off into Ni drift, and I don't have a deadpan face that is characteristic of Fe-Ti users. In fact I can see that Fi warming thing that Fi doms and auxes express. And the Ne naive eyes are there sometimes too. With Si deflection.
> 
> /half kidding
> ...


lol

Actually I think those guys, the ones who ran physiognomy.me (or whatever it is) would also type you as INFJ. The manner of your stare matches Ni over Si, your smile is Fe shaped over Fi, you seem to do Ti drift with your eyes and so on. That aside...whatever, there's only so far you can call it accurate.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> lol
> 
> Actually I think those guys, the ones who ran physiognomy.me (or whatever it is) would also type you as INFJ. The manner of your stare matches Ni over Si, your smile is Fe shaped over Fi, you seem to do Ti drift with your eyes and so on. That aside...whatever, there's only so far you can call it accurate.


Ti drift, eh?
As for the bit about Ni being more highly represented as far as my gaze goes, one of the ladies who runs the pre-collegiate training sessions for my scholarship program said that she can tell when I have an interesting insight or gain some new interesting thought to explain to everyone else, I do this thing with my eyes. Apparently they get quite wide and I push them out or something. It really adds emphasis to whatever the hell I'm talking about. So I can see a lot of that Pe momentum in myself sometimes.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

NM


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> Fair enough, I agree that you have no reason to be consistent or care what I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True and I agree. Plz feel free to correct me in those instances (everyone) or just mention that I'm going overboard. My powers of self perception are rather weak and I do say a lot of bs sometimes.



> I also get the feeling that, in real life, you would be an overbearing, needy person.


*Definition: needy -* demanding or needing attention, affection, or reassurance to an excessive degree

I may not like it but it is also true based on that definition. So yeah, you are correct. I'm not very demanding of affection thou....I'm not...I think...maybe...I'm not...



*EDIT: -.- the more I talk the more I seem to discover that i don't know myself...its very odd stuff...fuck I'm emotionally needy as well. Why else would I appreciate thanks and replies so much? Why else would I fear rejection so much...*


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> How about Ni-Fe?
> 
> (Why doesn't this smiley set have a smirk or a troll face?)





Kamishi said:


> Was thinking this too. @_Pavane_ you look like such an IEI.



I was thinking the same when I saw that picture.



Kanerou said:


> Welp.


How about IEE?


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

IndieGo said:


> I'd love to do this, except I do not know my type because my type-me thread is a ghost town.
> 
> Ah, what the heck, here have a picture and do your worst!
> 
> ...



I'm fairly certain that you are delta. Not quite sure which type but definitely delta. 
LSE or IEE?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Yedra said:


> How about IEE?


Nope. Not Ne base.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Pavane why do I look Se ego to you? Based on what?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> *EDIT: -.- the more I talk the more I seem to discover that i don't know myself...its very odd stuff...fuck I'm emotionally needy as well. Why else would I appreciate thanks and replies so much? Why else would I fear rejection so much...*


Because you're a feeler and a type 6 on the unhealthier side with dominant so instinct?


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

NM


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> True enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think you are IEI, and that is hardly the point I am making. I am pointing out an inconsistency in your thinking -- the inconsistent application of skepticism depending on the putative conclusion. Were you not so adamant about your so-called skepticism in other discussions, enough so to feature in your signature the public message "oh look at me I am such a careful skeptic," I would not find this so ridiculous.


It seems that everyone that you aren't fond of are either LSI or IEI.


----------



## mufkapla (May 22, 2013)

Slider said:


> ISFjs often have a very characteristic facial expression that usually shows alertness and readiness to resist. Sometimes their regular facial expression may show dissatisfaction, a critical disposition or even anger. When ISFjs are thinking they may fix their eyes to an object or person for a long period. In these cases their eyes may show a look of bewilderment in reflection to the situation they are in. ISFjs can remain in the same position for a long time.
> ISFjs normally have slightly thick lips which they normally keep tightly together. Their facial structure is smooth, with a distinct lack of prominent or sharp cheek bones. ISFjs can have very slim and elongated figures as well as full figures with big, wide shoulders. Their clothes are always tidy and often strictly elegant with a touch of officially even when they are not at work.


MBTI: ISFJ is Socionics ISFp
Socionics lists the last letter by dominant function and since ISFJs dominant function is Si ,which is a perceiving function, the last letter is p (lower case to indicate dominant)
Myers Briggs lists the last letter by the extroverted function and since ISFJs extroverted function is Fe, the last letter is a J.

ISFps often have a characteristic stout or chubby, rounded figure. They often have short legs and a bouncy gait, giving the impression of a big springy ball. Their faces are usually smooth and round without any obvious projections. In moments of passionate conversation they can often swallow air like a fish. When ISFps try to explain things, they can move their eyebrows considerably. ISFps have a well developed aesthetic taste. Their clothes are usually neat, colourful and radiate a warm, comfortable feeling.



Herp said:


> ISTjs often have a very firm, solid figure, especially males. They keep their feet rooted to the ground giving the impression that they are sturdy and secure. Their heads are firmly fixed squarely to their shoulders and are practically immovable. Their necks appear to be inflexible so when they turn their head their shoulders usually follow. Their facial expressions are somewhat unemotional and show great concentration.
> Male ISTjs often wear a moustache. If they do not have one then there probably is a logical reason for it, as in general they all agree that a moustache is a good idea. Their clothes are often clean, ironed and tidy. They follow strict styles, never being too flashy or extravagant. It is as if military uniforms were designed specifically for ISTjs. They take great care of their appearance and may criticise people who do not.
> ISTjs walk with their hands down by their sides. Their arms hardly seem to move at all and it can appear that their elbows have no joints. Their gait is usually even and rhythmical however from time to time ISTjs can turn sharply and unexpectedly, changing their course without warning.


MBTI: ISTJ is Socionics ISTp
Socionics lists the last letter by dominant function and since ISTJs dominant function is Si which is a perceiving function, the last letter is p (lower case to indicate dominant)
Myers Briggs lists the last letter by the extroverted function and since ISTJs extroverted function is Te the last letter is a J.

ISTps normally have a very characteristic passionless facial expression, indeed their whole appearance shows a lack of emotion which may be interpreted as calmness, mystery or inaccessibility. Some ISTps hide their lack of emotion behind the slightly artificial smile of a person who is seeking sensible pleasures. Their facial expressions often show scepticism or mistrust. Their faces are usually oval in shape and get more narrow towards the bottom, however more square faces are not rare. 
Their mouth line is often calm, straight and turned slightly downwards at the corners. ISTps have a characteristic one sided smile which when combined with their scepticism can sometimes be interpreted as self-satisfaction. Their teeth are often of equal width and their mouth is usually kept tightly shut even when relaxed. ISTps also have a characteristic springy gait with the knees slightly bent giving them a characteristic surreptitious walk. In many cases ISTps have athletic physical structures. ISTps prefer informal or sporty style clothes which look more comfortable than aesthetic. Clothes usually fit ISTps well.


*NOTE: I'm just going by what your profile lists your MBTI as. *​


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

That would work if every single JCF function and IM element had the exact same description across systems and if the models were the exact same and functioned the exact same way. Since they don't and they're not, the J/P switch theory falls flat.


----------



## Soleil (Jan 15, 2011)

wait
I'm so confused. If socionics ISFp is a MBTI ISFJ then why does the description match MBTI ISFP? Am I missing something?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

SugarSugar said:


> wait
> I'm so confused. If socionics ISFp is a MBTI ISFJ then why does the description match MBTI ISFP? Am I missing something?


That's a topic for another thread. To summarize it briefly, socionics describes all types from view of the dominant function, unlike MBTI. So for ISFp the profiles are highlighting irrational perceiving traits, since the dominant function of this type is Si, which makes the profile sound like MBTI's ISFP.


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

INFps mainly have slim figures, however well-built INFps are not that uncommon. Their gait is usually graceful and full of poise as they like to project an image of self-worthiness. Their eyes vary from large to small, however if they are isolated a characteristic pattern emerges. Narrow eyes give the impression that the person is smiling whereas wider eyes convey a feeling of curiosity. 
During conversation INFps have a tendency to maintain eye contact and to touch their interlocutors hand. They often have a very noticeable shy grin that appears when they worried or excited, or when someone focuses other's attention on them. 
INFps have a very good understanding of harmony and know well how to successfully combine clothes and accessories, resulting in their characteristic, elegant appearance. Sometimes they may give the impression that they are somewhat foppish. This applies to both male and female. INFps show interest in a varied range of the unusual and original.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

ESFps usually have a smooth oval facial structure, which is mainly free of projections with the exception of the nose, which can be quite large. Their eyes normally show great alertness and seem to be constantly in motion. They seem to slide over people and objects creating the impression that ESFps are trying to better sense their surroundings. The eyes themselves are almost never deeply set. 
The lower part of ESFps faces often seems heavy. When walking or moving some ESFps may create the impression that they are walking through water. Ironically this applies mainly to more slender ESFps. Their larger, heavier counterparts are usually far more agile and nimble. 
ESFps usually wear original, brightly coloured, eye-catching clothes and accessories in order to attract attention to themselves. This is especially applicable to females. They are often influenced by the latest fashions, but will not wear something if they feel it will not suit them.














(I'm on the right)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

KookyTookie said:


> ESFps usually have a smooth oval facial structure, which is mainly free of projections with the exception of the nose, which can be quite large. Their eyes normally show great alertness and seem to be constantly in motion. They seem to slide over people and objects creating the impression that ESFps are trying to better sense their surroundings. The eyes themselves are almost never deeply set.
> The lower part of ESFps faces often seems heavy. When walking or moving some ESFps may create the impression that they are walking through water. Ironically this applies mainly to more slender ESFps. Their larger, heavier counterparts are usually far more agile and nimble.
> ESFps usually wear original, brightly coloured, eye-catching clothes and accessories in order to attract attention to themselves. This is especially applicable to females. They are often influenced by the latest fashions, but will not wear something if they feel it will not suit them.
> 
> ...


XD you definitely look like a fun person.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> XD you definitely look like a fun person.


I guess I'm fun, but looks can be deceiving, I have a dark side too. 

I'm often described as a 'free spirit.' I think that's pretty accurate. When I'm unhealthy I can be extremely introverted, withdrawn and paranoid. I have struggled with depression and anxiety for best part of 10 years or so now. I have a friend who I believe is also an SEE and has been through similar things; we aren't hyper party animals all the time. I would say both he and I are rather dark and intense deep down.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

KookyTookie said:


> I guess I'm fun, but looks can be deceiving, I have a dark side too.
> 
> I'm often described as a 'free spirit.' I think that's pretty accurate. When I'm unhealthy I can be extremely introverted, withdrawn and paranoid. I have struggled with depression and anxiety for best part of 10 years or so now. I have a friend who I believe is also an SEE and has been through similar things; we aren't hyper party animals all the time. I would say both he and I are rather dark and intense deep down.


To be honest imo that just makes you more interesting, its like "Been there, done that, got the scars to prove it, know how to deal with it." The way you describe unhealthy certainly seems like ESFP Ni-Te from how I understood it . I can see why you type as Sx too. I have had a similar, thou slightly different life experience, maybe its because I can relate, maybe because you are a 6w7 and maybe its because you are my mirror in socionics, but my first impression certainly is that you are pretty damn awesome XD.

Hmm I wonder if the colorful dynamic avatars / signature is indicative of Se valuing lol.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> "Been there, done that, got the scars to prove it, know how to deal with it."


That's _exactly _what I'm like! xD

I think Gamma is a pretty dark quadra. I also think Se types are completely misunderstood in MBTI-land. I would have never come to the conclusion that I am most likely SEE had it not been for Socionics, really. Studying it really helped my overall understanding of the perceiving functions. I never once doubted my Fi/Te-ness though. 

I need to re-valuate my original Enneagram typing since my new-found understanding. I'm still fairly convinced I am a core 6, although, strangely enough, in the past few weeks or so my anxiety has almost completely disappeared. Not really sure how to explain it, it's almost as if I experienced some kind of self-actualization/realization. It's an interesting mix of inner peace combined with confidence and power.

Now that I am more confident in myself I am able to trust my inner guidance much more easily.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

I look nothing like the INTp description.. I am Native American with a average body type. I have been told I have a confident walk.


----------



## gwho (Jul 11, 2013)

> INTps often have a characteristic round-shouldered posture. Their necks are often not as well proportioned as other types and their heads seem to strain forwards. Their eyes have a sorrowful look about them as if they are about to be victimised in some way. Their noses are somewhat aquiline in shape which combined with often flattened cheekbones giving the false impression that their noses are large.INTps with less developed aesthetic taste usually look like they are not bothered about their appearance. Their clothes are often old and worn and their footwear may be in a bad condition.
> INTps with more developed aesthetic taste are neat and tidy. They look after their clothes which they know well how to compose and combine




LOL

this is my boss to the T.

I am also INTp, and i don't have these descriptors due to pure genetics, but each line i read was slowly painting a portrait of my boss lmao. made my day


----------



## itscool (Aug 21, 2013)

ISTp

The "slightly artificial smile" - my trademark.


----------



## notdoingwork (Jun 1, 2013)

INTps often have a characteristic round-shouldered posture. Their necks are often not as well proportioned as other types and their heads seem to strain forwards. Their eyes have a sorrowful look about them as if they are about to be victimised in some way. Their noses are somewhat aquiline in shape which combined with often flattened cheekbones giving the false impression that their noses are large.INTps with less developed aesthetic taste usually look like they are not bothered about their appearance. Their clothes are often old and worn and their footwear may be in a bad condition.
INTps with more developed aesthetic taste are neat and tidy. They look after their clothes which they know well how to compose and combine.


Round shoulders, sad eyes, I also lean forward instead of moving my entire body when looking at things more closely. It's pretty accurate. I do tend to care about the way I dress especially when I am going out with friends and family,work, other than that, I wear anything that is comfortable and available.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bolded the parts that apply. Some comments at the end. Overall I can't say this perfectly fits or anything... But I did have to laugh at the electric current thing, I do that quite a few times 


_ESTps generally have either slim figures or *firm *and solid figures. Slim ESTps have slow and phlegmatic movements, giving the impression of calmness and self-confidence. Females often have a fragile appearance. Solid ESTps have free and flexible movements. *When standing in one place they tend to wriggle rhythmically as if they have a slight electric current running through them*.

Their eyebrows are often *asymmetrical*. When ESTps want to show their dissatisfaction they frown as if they are angry. Older ESTps often become puffy and swollen around the eyes. They also have a tendency to *squint*. Their *noses are usually quite wide at the base *and their jaws are also large and square. They may have thick, immobile lips, making their speech somewhat garbled.

ESTps rarely wear eye-catching clothes. They try to maintain a neutral style of clothes, steering away from fashion. *Females prefer not to wear very bright or colourful clothing*. Males have an inclination to official styles of clothing such as suits etc. _


Well as for my figure I'm a mesomorph/endomorph body type*, not sure if that's the same as firm/solid as in the quoted text? (*: That's more mesomorph as I work out regularly.)

Fragile appearance? Well if I'm smiling then maybe my face fits that adjective. 

Free/flexible movements sure can happen. Mostly just fast and well-targeted movements. The way my movements are is really variable, depending on my mood. I can even be very slow when I feel a bit "blue" (kind of discouraged temporarily).

Not sure about eyebrows being special in this way, is there even anyone who truly has them symmetrical? And yes this nose here is somewhat big... not just at the base 

Squinting... depends. It sometimes helps me see better  But then sometimes I do the opposite of squinting.

Sometimes I do put on bright clothing just for the heck of it.  True though that it's not my default. Otoh, I sometimes really get into fashion and special style clothes. Generic fashion is less interesting than the special stuff.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ESFps usually have a smooth oval facial structure, which is mainly free of projections with the exception of the nose, which can be quite large. Their eyes normally show great alertness and seem to be constantly in motion. They seem to slide over people and objects creating the impression that ESFps are trying to better sense their surroundings. The eyes themselves are almost never deeply set. 
The lower part of ESFps faces often seems heavy. When walking or moving some ESFps may create the impression that they are walking through water. Ironically this applies mainly to more slender ESFps. Their larger, heavier counterparts are usually far more agile and nimble. 
ESFps usually wear original, brightly coloured, eye-catching clothes and accessories in order to attract attention to themselves. This is especially applicable to females. They are often influenced by the latest fashions, but will not wear something if they feel it will not suit them.








View attachment 82304



I have a big nose? I never knew that.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

> INTps often have a characteristic round-shouldered posture. Their necks are often not as well proportioned as other types and their heads seem to strain forwards. Their eyes have a sorrowful look about them as if they are about to be victimised in some way. Their noses are somewhat aquiline in shape which combined with often flattened cheekbones giving the false impression that their noses are large.INTps with less developed aesthetic taste usually look like they are not bothered about their appearance. Their clothes are often old and worn and their footwear may be in a bad condition.
> INTps with more developed aesthetic taste are neat and tidy. They look after their clothes which they know well how to compose and combine.



















Neural colored clothing
makeup with dark undertones (not wearing any in photos)
Eyes appear more "feeling" similar to an MBTI-INFJ
Wide nose instead of long and narrow
typically have a good posture not rounded shoulders - likely from years of playing the flute
"Victimized" it is possible I have this look sometimes, I think it is when I am processing new information usually. Sometimes I am asked what's wrong.
"INTJ glare" people constantly ask why I am or was glaring at them, one male coworker said he couldn't talk to me because I am intimidating.


the attached photo is with my husband (MBTI-ENFP) I am not very photogenic, I look better in person. I must be a masochist since I always upload my photos knowing they are bad. I thought I would update for my previous post since I had no photo to display at that time. I do not fit the stereotypical "appearance" of my type. But this is just for fun, I don't believe you can type somebody based upon appearance


----------

